# planated aquarium book



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

i cant seem to find a posting on this site that i read a few weeks ago ,it was concerning a boook about planted aquariums , can not remember who posted it or the name of the book ,if anyone can help let me k now 
thanks in advance 
tom


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

There are many books on planted aquaria.

Perhaps you are talking about Diana Walstad's "Ecology of a Planted Aquarium"? Or perhaps you are talking about Takashi Amano's "Nature Aquarium World" series? Or was it a more basic aquarium book such as the one by Hiscock?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*book*

yes it was the diana walsteads book . do u know where i can get these books would be interested in getting some reading material on planted tanks 
thanks 
tom


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

You should be able to find Walstad's book on Amazon.ca, or alternatively it's available as an e-book (http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/cgi-bin/item/0967377323/Ecology-of-the-Planted-Aquarium-eBook.html)


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*book*

does anyone know if chapters will have it .let me know thanks


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

tom g said:


> yes it was the diana walsteads book . do u know where i can get these books would be interested in getting some reading material on planted tanks





tom g said:


> does anyone know if chapters will have it .let me know


A quick Chapters search (which you could have easily done yourself) has revealed that Chapters does not carry this book.



PPulcher said:


> You should be able to find Walstad's book on Amazon.ca


However, as PPulcher mentioned, Walstad's book is available on Amazon.ca (which could have also been found with a quick search).


----------

